# pas 5.1 pour les films français?



## starbuck87 (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
Voilà j'ai un problème avec mon APPLe TV. Les afilms achetés sur I TUnes sont soit en anglais ou en français. En langue anglaise ils sont en 5.1 et en langue française seulement en stéréo.
Mon ATV est relié à ma TV en HDMI et à l'ampli home cinéma par un cable optique.
Quelqu'un a une explication et surtout une solution si possible.
 Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## wip (27 Avril 2012)

Le problème est du coté de l'iTuneStore ​


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2012)

Quelle explication attends-tu ? Sur la différence d'encodage du son ? C'est un choix de l'éditeur, que te dire de plus !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2012)

Si c'est en stéréo c'est sûrement du Dolby Surround, faut activer le décodeur sur ton ampli pour avoir un son cinéma. ;-)


----------

